
The Epic Games Store infuriated people. Gamers spent $680M there anyway - gamblor956
https://www.washingtonpost.com/video-games/2020/01/14/epic-games-store-infuriated-people-gamers-spent-680-million-there-anyway/
======
mdorazio
This is yet another example of 1) the vocal minority does not necessarily
reflect the majority market, and 2) people rarely have enough moral strength
to accept pain (in this case having to wait for a game or maybe not play it at
all) in exchange for taking a stance on an issue.

It's much the same as people frequently complaining about Hollywood remaking
the same movies over and over again while at the same time remakes continue to
rake in money for studios. Businesses will follow the money, angry hardliners
be damned.

------
aaron695
I reject the premise.

I think Gamers were not infuriated by Epic. Just normal everyday complaints
that happen with every new business.

Gamers were, as an example, infuriated by Blizzard. That is infuriation.

[https://www.polygon.com/2019/4/5/18295833/epic-games-
store-c...](https://www.polygon.com/2019/4/5/18295833/epic-games-store-
controversy-explained)

------
jmccorm
Gamers are not a monolithic bunch. Many boycott efforts seem to be
unsuccessful.

Yet I suspect the full-price coupon and checkout method used on their
continuous flow of "free games" allows them to rack up an impressive game
sales total at no actual customer cost. Were free games used to pump the sales
figures?

------
sub7
Epic, Blizzard, Zynga are basically Philip Morris. Their products are mad
addictive, sometimes mad fun and always life sucking. They should be taxed at
like 80%.

